
Kluster Launches at TED: A New Product in 72 Hours - cawel
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/kluster_launches_crowdsourcing.php
======
jyu
One problem I foresee is if Kluster does not have access to the demographic
you want for users/customers.

